# Dyno results!



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The dyno was done on a Dyno Jet 224 X at A & A Corvette Performance.

Here's an explanation of how this new dyno works:
https://www.aandacorvette.com/cart/show_items.asp?MainCatID=6

Prior to the Maggie and the high flow cats I was at 365.45 rwhp @ 6000 and 362.93 rwtq @ 4500. Final adjustments netted peak hp at *452.36 @ 6500 rpm* and peak torque at *433.18 @ 3900 rpm*. _*I wasn't too far off my prediction of 470 hp/420 tq minimum output.*_ The run was ended at 6500 rpm. The dyno sheet showed the hp still going upwards when it shut down at 6500. Even though the rev limiter was raised to 6700, the tuner chose not to run that high. Air/fuel ratio is at 13.5:1. I was told that the ratio could have been leaned out a little bit more to get about another 7 rwhp or so but I chose not to. Rather be safe that sorry. The supercharger is only boosting at 5.53 psi instead of 6 psi that I was expecting. So I'm pretty pleased with the final outcome and results (all mods are listed below in my signature). Also installing all the mods myself makes me feel good about the numbers and that everything worked. Oh! The speed limiter, which was set at 155 mph from the factory, was raised to 205 mph. I'm sure the car can't do 205 but at least I know I can run past 155, if I had to  .

Below are the final pics. Since I don't have a scanner I took a digital picture of the dyno sheet. Hopefully y'all can read it.

Enjoy!

Dyno sheet








This is how the ride currently looks


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow!!! Great numbers. Excellent job, 6!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Wow!!! Great numbers. Excellent job, 6!!!


Thanks :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

such a sleeper. but when you hit it, they will know they was just s/c'ed ftw:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

anyonw got 6 grand so i can get a maggie. they should have rent to own s/c for the goat:willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

did they charge you 650 for your tune?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> did they charge you 650 for your tune?


Yep! Tuning a forced induction motor takes time. Most of the time was in getting the air/fuel ratio dialed in. The tune took about 30 to 45 minutes. And that included test driving the car with the computer plugged in and monitoring everything. As I was driving the car to them, I noticed that when I stepped on the gas in 4th or 6th at a low rpm, there was a hesitation before it picked up power. Before I could tell the tuner (Charlie) about it he noticed it when he drove the car. Right away he said, *"We'll take care of that".* He pulled over during the test drive, did a few changes, hit *"Download changes"* and the problem, whatever it was, was taken away. He said that when that hesitation happened it had something to do with the timing be retarded too much.

When I got the tune before the s/c, it only took about 15 to 20 minutes.

And knowing I got someone as knowledgeable as Charlie tuning the car, every penny of the $650 was well spent.

Oh, this is how cool Andy (the owner) and Charlie are. Andy was not at the shop when the tune was finished. Charlie said, *"Go ahead and take off and call Andy later with a credit card or pay him when you can."* How cool is that. And I stay 2 hours away. I had the cash on me but Charlie doesn't handle the money so he didn't even ask about it. So I called Andy before he called me and I took care of the cash over the phone. He didn't seemed to concerned that I had taken off before paying. My hats off to them :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> such a sleeper. but when you hit it, they will know they was just s/c'ed ftw:cheers


It is truly a sleeper now. I surprised a convertible Porsche Carrera on the way home from the tuner. He attempted to mash it and pull away as he cleared my front bumper but before he got anywhere I slowed his pull and passed him in no time. He probably told his friends, *"Man you wouldn't believe what a Grand Am did to me last night".* :lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> "Man you wouldn't believe what a Grand Am did to me last night".


FTW:willy:


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Way to go, were very happy for you, but now old lead foot is getting the mod bug, can't wait to see it in action.:cheers


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Great numbers. I am planning on a trip to A&A very soon.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jacobyb said:


> Great numbers. I am planning on a trip to A&A very soon.


Cool! PM me if you need directions :cheers . What mods do you have, if any?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Way to go, were very happy for you, but now old lead foot is getting the mod bug, can't wait to see it in action.:cheers


Did you get any pointers on how to install those headers at the MagnaFlow get together? Did you get the drag bags? Let me know if you need some help with the installs. My fee is ice cold soda (Coke) or water.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Ya I did watch the header install and they answered my questions, sure wish I had a lift. It's one of those things where you just have to get in there and do it, I don't think I'll have to many surprises anyways, watching the install helped. Drag bags come on Monday and the headers on Tues. Hopefully start with the headers on Wed. I'm taking the car into the dealer on Monday because I found the drivers side tire had rubbed a shiny spot on the strut:willy: hopefully this won't be big deal. Anyways, your welcome over anytime whether it's for work or just shootin the breeze. Oh make sure and keep your keys in your pocket or old lead foot just might sneek off with it!:lol: 

p.s. We missed you at the GTG.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Oh make sure and keep your keys in your pocket or old lead foot just might sneek off with it!:lol:


I'm not worried about Lead Foot. Besides, my ride has too much power for a woman  . This is a man's car. Maybe if I get a G6, I'll throw her the keys then :lol: .


Now I'm gonna sit back and wait for the flames to come. Maybe I should have said those things in a pm huh?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Air/fuel ratio is at 13.5:1. I was told that the ratio could have been leaned out a little bit more to get about another 7 rwhp or so but I chose not to. Rather be safe that sorry.



I hate to tell you, but you're anything but safe at that A/F. I hope it's a misprint. If not, you *better* get it richened up or you will break it.

Jody


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah your a/f should be at 11-12 not 13....
but good numbers..the one im selling dynoed at 440/440 on an 04.But if you throw a size smaller pulley on it will up your boost a little..
and yeah i cant let my woman drive mine she gets excited and all you hear is chirping and squealing.....

but congrats i know your loving it now.....


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

I think your A/F is fine. A little rich, but rich is safe. you definately don't want to go below 11 or.......


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

the higher the leaner...


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

bott06goat said:


> I think your A/F is fine. A little rich, but rich is safe. you definately don't want to go below 11 or.......



You think 13.5:1 is fine and safe for a blown motor? The higher the number, the leaner the A/F. 13.5: is too lean for naturally aspirated in most cases, much less a blown motor. At that A/F is will soon become a "blown" motor. :lol:


----------



## thedak (Sep 27, 2006)

13.5 is way to lean for a FI....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

camcojb said:


> I hate to tell you, but you're anything but safe at that A/F. I hope it's a misprint. If not, you *better* get it richened up or you will break it.
> 
> Jody


My bad. I *WAS* reading the old a/f ratio. The new a/f ratio is just at 11:1.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> My bad. I *WAS* reading the old a/f ratio. The new a/f ratio is just at 11:1.



Thanks, had me nervous there!  Yes, 11:1 is a bit rich and could be leaned some, but if it's running good................ arty: 

Jody


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

camcojb said:


> Thanks, had me nervous there!  Yes, 11:1 is a bit rich and could be leaned some, but if it's running good................ arty:
> 
> Jody


It's running pretty good. I think the next mod will be an upgraded clutch. I won't be doing anymore mods to the engine for a while. It's time to put some cash into the house (tile work). After that then I'll think about possibly a cam, at least a 8 psi pulley, maybe have the stock heads worked over a little bit and another custom tune. That should easily put me at 500 hp to the wheels. Only time and money will tell.

:cheers 

6


----------

